# New grower closet setup in progress



## suuns6500k (Mar 21, 2015)

So,I'm Max and new to this,setting up my closet with space blankets,couple windshield reflectors and some cfls and waiting for my inline fan so I can figure out where to cut a hole.  Let me know how it looks,I feel like I'm gonna need some future pointers from growers alike with much more experience,so please be honest and tell me what I need to do and how it looks. Thanks 
Max(Suuns6500k) 

View attachment 20150321_072408.jpg


View attachment 20150321_072256.jpg


View attachment 20150321_072314.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

To grow Dence Dank Weed, ya need a minimum of 3000 lumens 6500k for vegg and 5000 lumens 2700k to 3000k for Flower. An exhaust fan to remove hot stale air and bring in fresh cool air. Also Flat White Paint is a great reflector.


----------



## suuns6500k (Mar 21, 2015)

So does this look good for two to three flowering plants?


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2015)

> so please be honest



Honestly you would be better off with painting the inside flat white.  This way you don't get hot spots. 
Also you have no where near enough light in there to properly Veg let alone Flower plants out.  If you are going to be using CFL's to Flower you are going to need a ****-tom of them. 

Measure your space and find out how many square feet it is. Then times that number by 3000 for Veg and 5000 for Flower. Those are the minimum amount of lumens you will need to Veg and Flower in your space.


----------



## suuns6500k (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input,can i get regular cfls like the ones I have? And what is a good cheap soil with nutrients I can get at home depot or Lowe's?


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2015)

flowering with cfl is troublesome, you can get hps i recommend no less than 400w 600 even better. wats your area size?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

The thing is Bro,,is ya don't wanna put a bunch of time growing your Girls the wrong way because you will be so disappointed in the Outcome. Believe me I know. I have done it.


----------



## suuns6500k (Mar 22, 2015)

So what should I do?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 22, 2015)

Paint the walls flat white, get an intake/ exhaust system set up and try and find at least a 400w HID lighting. Greenest mojo to your grow


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Paint the walls flat white, get an intake/ exhaust system set up and try and find at least a 400w HID lighting. Greenest mojo to your grow


 

I agree....... a 400 or 600 would be awesome in that closet......... could use it for veg and bloom.........  using cfls would be like trying to crank your car with a AAA flashlight battery.


Buy soil with NO NUTES......... and add lots of perlite....... soil with nutes often makes it harder to get your MJ grow right because it has to much of this and not enough of that.


----------



## zem (Mar 22, 2015)

if your space is 3x3-3-4 get a 600, if it's 2x3-2x4 get a 400,  if it's smaller than that, i suggest that you make it bigger to be worth the effort... whats your area?


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 18, 2015)

So my 2x2 with a 250watt hps isnt worth it? Pffff. Yeah. Just pffff.  Ive seen ghetto cfl grows pull some killer buds. Its all about what you can work with. While i do agree to get a bigger light, and just one, and about the lumens per sq. Ft., thats good advice. If somebody tells you your space is too small and a waste of your time, dont listen. Sure, id love to grow a couple acres of sensimilla, but i cant. And i cant grow a 4x4 rooms worth either. I can rock the hell outta my 2x2 though, cause thats what i got. Take what I say and every one else with a grain of salt. Use peoples comments and knowledge. To YOUR advatage, and find what works for you. If those are the lights you have, make your room smaller! Lol or buy a bigger light. Lol


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 18, 2015)

6500, what fan are you getting and how big is your actual space...in feet. Lengthxwidthxheight. In that order. Unless I'm blind, i didn't see the basic room l layout. I think that would be a good place to start.


----------



## zem (Apr 18, 2015)

i didn't see you mentioning the size or light before so no need to "pffff" i guess... a 2x2 can never supply me with all what i consume , not close but thats just me. i personally need a 4x4 flowering chamber flowering perpetual, if you consume so little like i did the last 3 years, then a 2x2 will work. but what happened with me is that one day i woke up and just chose to smoke up a lot and i had not enough flowering to supply me at that level and i have been trying to meet my demand for 8 months or so. most of the people end up going bigger and wish they had started bigger from the start. a 250w is ok to begin with, and you can keep it for a future possibly bigger grow and use it for vegging.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey man cool, you smoke alot. Just saying, nobody should discourage nobody. And as stated, my 2x2 keps me high as nate dogg!


----------

